# Replace faucet or hunt down cartridge



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

With all the brands of faucets now, when you get an old faucet do you sell them a new one or hunt down the cartridges ?


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

I would explain to the h/o what the options are after the research is done, if the cartridge is attainable, fine let them know. But, if it's that old and your supplier advises that it will be fazed out soon, introduce a new product.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

BC73RS said:


> I would explain to the h/o what the options are after the research is done, if the cartridge is attainable, fine let them know. But, if it's that old and your supplier advises that it will be fazed out soon, introduce a new product.


 Yeah I usually do suggest a new product anyway, when you see one with the cartridges corroded, the time it would take to hunt down a part and we bill by the hour it's almost cheaper sometimes to just install a new faucet

Edit: you also have peace of mind knowing you've installed a good product and it won't come back to bite you within the warranty period


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

The other day I had a customer with an old moen shower valve missing the trim. She picked up an american standard valve from lowes. I talked her into just getting trim because it will save her in labor. In case anyone didn't know moentrol trim will fit the old style valves. Moen makes an adapter.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Ptturner91 said:


> With all the brands of faucets now, when you get an old faucet do you sell them a new one or hunt down the cartridges ?


always try to sell them a new faucet,tell them that the interior body of the faucet has calcium build-up in it that you cannot get out,plus you would spend almost as much on cartridges and me installing them as you would on me installing a new faucet,spend your money on the best deal.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I do not hunt down parts... In most cases. The price I would have to charge to make 2 trips and hunt down and order parts would at least be equal to that of a new faucet. If parts MUST be ordered I will leave it up the customer to get them since most manufacturers will ship parts free of charge to the customers.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I do not hunt down parts... In most cases. The price I would have to charge to make 2 trips and hunt down and order parts would at least be equal to that of a new faucet. If parts MUST be ordered I will leave it up the customer to get them since most manufacturers will ship parts free of charge to the customers.


That's what I thought as well, just some customers when I suggest a new one think I'm trying a money grab


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Ptturner91 said:


> That's what I thought as well, just some customers when I suggest a new one think I'm trying a money grab


Here's the way I do it.... 


New kitchen faucet $425
Repair kitchen faucet $325

Ill lower the price of the replacement if necessary because in all honesty.. The customer is much better served by having a new faucet rather than sinking hundreds in to an old one. 

Just do a better job of explaining why the customer would benefit more from a new faucet vs a repair.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Here's the way I do it.... New kitchen faucet $425 Repair kitchen faucet $325 Ill lower the price of the replacement if necessary because in all honesty.. The customer is much better served by having a new faucet rather than sinking hundreds in to an old one. Just do a better job of explaining why the customer would benefit more from a new faucet vs a repair.


I will try, another reason I hate repairing it is the two year warranty, I replace cartridges and airetor gets plugged in 6 months they'll be calling


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Ptturner91 said:


> I will try, another reason I hate repairing it is the two year warranty, I replace cartridges and airetor gets plugged in 6 months they'll be calling


2 year warranty on a faucet repair? That's a problem. You should offer 1 year warranty on repair and 3 year warranty on a new faucet. My opinion.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> 2 year warranty on a faucet repair? That's a problem. You should offer 1 year warranty on repair and 3 year warranty on a new faucet. My opinion.


Not my company, and it's 2 year warranty on everything


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

Why replace the old???? You think the new ones will last anywhere near as long? No. Most older faucets are 100 times better than the new crap they come out with today. And 90% of the time the parts are still available. No reason to sit there and try to sell a new one when there is no need. And if they actually believe that you cannot get calcium build up out of the body they are crazy.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Depends I guess on the cost of the faucet. I like letting the h o pick out their new faucet but after the delta horror stories I'm a little skeptic. I wish I had room to keep faucets on the truck.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

lockeplumbing said:


> Why replace the old???? You think the new ones will last anywhere near as long? No. Most older faucets are 100 times better than the new crap they come out with today. And 90% of the time the parts are still available. No reason to sit there and try to sell a new one when there is no need. And if they actually believe that you cannot get calcium build up out of the body they are crazy.
> 
> Micah Robinson
> Locke Plumbing
> lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


Here is a concern . Messing with old stuff maybe, 1/5 or 1/10 another old component breaks . Then who is it on? Sometimes just better to replace . Yes the new shat is crap however another plumber will be changing it outin 10 years . Job security for our trade


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

lockeplumbing said:


> Why replace the old???? You think the new ones will last anywhere near as long? No. Most older faucets are 100 times better than the new crap they come out with today. And 90% of the time the parts are still available. No reason to sit there and try to sell a new one when there is no need. And if they actually believe that you cannot get calcium build up out of the body they are crazy.
> 
> Micah Robinson
> Locke Plumbing
> lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318





I will repair the faucet if it's worth repairing... I do what's in the customers best interests. Most old faucets are worth repairing where usually anything made within the last 12 years is not. Majority of modern faucets are throw aways... The manufacturers know that. That's what allows companies like glacier Bay to give a lifetime warranty....


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I will repair the faucet if it's worth repairing... I do what's in the customers best interests. Most old faucets are worth repairing where usually anything made within the last 12 years is not. Majority of modern faucets are throw aways... The manufacturers know that. That's what allows companies like glacier Bay to give a lifetime warranty....


But big box store faucets are a totally different ball game. Kohler, Moen, wolverine brass, etc. that you get from supply houses are not even remotely close to those and they have lifetime warranty but they are not throw aways. I'm just saying the older faucets are built a hell of a lot better than the faucets today including all the big name brands.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

lockeplumbing said:


> And if they actually believe that you cannot get calcium build up out of the body they are crazy.
> 
> Micah Robinson
> Locke Plumbing
> lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


I cant tell you how many times I have took old faucets apart and there was calcium build up way down in the valve body and there was no way to get it out,esp. on some kitchen faucets,i have repaired several older faucets thru the yrs and there most always a problem with them,seat is stuck or frozen in,big chip out of it,whatever,sometimes it is just better to put a new one in no matter what,better for the plumber,better for the ho.
you cant polish a turd


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

lockeplumbing said:


> But big box store faucets are a totally different ball game. Kohler, Moen, wolverine brass, etc. that you get from supply houses are not even remotely close to those and they have lifetime warranty but they are not throw aways. I'm just saying the older faucets are built a hell of a lot better than the faucets today including all the big name brands.
> 
> Micah Robinson
> Locke Plumbing
> lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318





I get what you're saying... Although we'd like to think there is a difference between my delta faucet and home depots delta faucet, in recent years I see much more consistency between the two.. Usually the biggest (or only) difference is the packaging.


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I get what you're saying... Although we'd like to think there is a difference between my delta faucet and home depots delta faucet, in recent years I see much more consistency between the two.. Usually the biggest (or only) difference is the packaging.


Well sometimes they are similar but right now the have a Delta tub and shower faucet that we can not even get. We can only get the cartridge for it. And of course they do not carry it so everyone is sent here to get it. Just depends on what you are getting.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

My boss taught me early. If it can be repaired repair it. Anyone can change a faucet. Most plumber can look at a faucet and judge wether or not it's worth repairing.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

jc-htownplumber said:


> My boss taught me early. If it can be repaired repair it. Anyone can change a faucet. Most plumber can look at a faucet and judge wether or not it's worth repairing.


Well how bout teaching us that with our ol' lady's.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Feb 22, 2014)

For us it depends on how hysterical (historical), the old one is. Most of our buildings date from the 1930s. The sinks in the houses frequently have strange offsets and stem spacing that we just can't match with new faucets. So we end up going to extremes to rebuild the old faucets. 

One of wour guys is a hobbiest machinist, who has small cnc lathe, and milling machines in his home shop, so if I can draw it up in AutoCad, he can generally make it. 

We've made new seats and stems.

Dignity, Honor, and Respect: Even when their, dishonoring disrespect leaves you indignant.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I get what you're saying... Although we'd like to think there is a difference between my delta faucet and home depots delta faucet, in recent years I see much more consistency between the two.. Usually the biggest (or only) difference is the packaging.


im with you,there is no difference in the faucets at all


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Moen still has differences between box store and supply store. The valve and cartridges are the same though. I hate the plastic pop ups the box stores have.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

If I were still in the biz today, I wold probably sell new, too many brands, too many different parts, labor is expensive...

Dad put a lot of food on our table with faucet parts, comprised about 80% of everything on the trucks, but life was simpler then, P-P, A/S Schiable, Aqua-Seal, Re-Nu stems/barrells, Crane, Delta s/l, Moen, seat kits, seat grinding tool (used for old leg tub faucets, or non-renewable), o-rings, washers.... was all you needed.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mtfallsmikey said:


> If I were still in the biz today, I wold probably sell new, too many brands, too many different parts, labor is expensive... Dad put a lot of food on our table with faucet parts, comprised about 80% of everything on the trucks, but life was simpler then, P-P, A/S Schiable, Aqua-Seal, Re-Nu stems/barrells, Crane, Delta s/l, Moen, seat kits, seat grinding tool (used for old leg tub faucets, or non-renewable), o-rings, washers.... was all you needed.


Yep...the best of those faucet repair days are far behind us now.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Yep...the best of those faucet repair days are far behind us now.


*But maybe we as Masters did not take the time to teach the art of repair, we only taught replace. 
*


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Here is a good rule of thumb for replacement versus repair. Yellow brass faucet the customer should be given a price to repair. It is not their fault that you do not have the knowledge or skill to identify the faucet and assume it is junk because you have never seen it before. This actually informs me that you just refuse to pick up a repair book or go on line to investigate and become an expert in your profession. Your pricing should include minor repair (stems and seats), complete repair (stems, seats, trim) and a new installation allowing the customer to choose what is in their best interest. Once you give all the information to the customer that allows them to make the best decision along with your input the customer should make the right choice.

Frequently your faucet repair parts companies will allow you to send them a text picture and they will identify it for you if that is your weak area and this can be discovered in less then 10 minutes.

When the existing faucet is red brass it means it is deteriorating and requires a replacement.
I am having a difficult time understanding why people are afraid to give all the right information and pricing to their customers. You may want to trust your customer more and if that is a problem learn to communicate with them better and express your ideas that engage the customer.

Know your business and be the expert


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *But maybe we as Masters did not take the time to teach the art of repair, we only taught replace.
> *


It's all about the dollar Bill. And there's just not enough of them in repairing faucets anymore.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> It's all about the dollar Bill. And there's just not enough of them in repairing faucets anymore.


Price it accordingly. Take stuff away such as warranty to lower your costs.1 year warranty on total replacement, 30 days on faucet repair, or 0 days warranty..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Price it accordingly. Take stuff away such as warranty to lower your costs.1 year warranty on total replacement, 30 days on faucet repair, or 0 days warranty..


Exactly right RH. And when priced accordingly with consideration to realistic business costs and the endless variety of faucets, the replacement option is often the best (or at least most desired) value. As a result, less of a need for service Plumbers to be the premier repair wizards that we once were. 

I miss that part of my work. But as they say, times they are a changin'.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Price it accordingly. Take stuff away such as warranty to lower your costs.1 year warranty on total replacement, 30 days on faucet repair, or 0 days warranty..


don't work like that in my area here in ky,people are not gonna pay 100.00 bucks or more for me to try to repair a faucet and when I get done they still have an old faucet to deal with.they would rather spend there money and get something new,it makes them feel better and it eases my worry about faucet leaking as soon as I pull out of the driveway


----------



## Plumber1970 (Mar 6, 2013)

I mainly do service, repair, remodel work. I learned through my first couple I years as an apprentice to repair as much as possible unless customer wanted to replace. I work with a journeyman who has no clue how to repair he insists on selling new to replace what he can't fix. So frustrating. Repairing Kohler neidecken with my eyes closed is a breeze now...no leaks either with eyes closed.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

sparky said:


> it makes them feel better and it eases my worry about faucet leaking as soon as I pull out of the driveway


:thumbsup:


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

If someone is on the fence about repairing/replaceing, all you would have to do is mention the new lead content law...


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

I took some faucets that were demoed out of one of my buildings, as well as a 10 yr. old GE dishwasher to Habitat to donate, they would not accept them due to new lead law.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Ptturner91 said:


> Not my company, and it's 2 year warranty on everything


Sounds like Ben Franklin Plumbing.


----------

